

Ask HN: Non-CRU sources for a global temperature record? - yummyfajitas

As most of us know by now, the CRU was a major source of global temperature records including the famous "hockey stick" promoted by the IPCC and the media. However, their results have now become untrustworthy; their data is lost/deleted, they attempt to manipulate the scientific process, and their code is atrocious.<p>In various comment threads on this topic, comments have suggested the existence of paleoclimate records independent of the CRU's work. Can someone who knows more about this field than I do give me a pointer to these independent records?
======
stonemetal
Nasa has one <http://data.giss.nasa.gov/gistemp/>

But then there may be problems with that as well but they at least seem to be
playing fairly. <http://news.mongabay.com/2007/0811-nasa_snafu.html>

There is also the National climatic data center
<http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/ncdc.html>

------
ZeroGravitas
See point five, here:

[http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/climate...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/climate-
change-deniers-vs-the-consensus/)

He also has the sources and data available, see the links at the bottom.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Well, 3 of those sources for the hockey stick are from the CRU (Mann 1998 and
2003 and Briffa), but I'll take a look at the Amman and Wahl reconstruction.

Thanks.

